# Nother Build Thread...



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Ask and ye shall receive. Another build thread for yous guys...

Not disclosing what it's for yet, but what you see in the picture is 6 sticks of 6/4 Red Oak glued up to make what will be two 4.5"x4.5"x33" long blocks. Incidentally they were all cut from one 7/4"x10"x14' stick... I love having a mill down the street :smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Hmm.... Secret build thread. 















P.S... I know what they are... but I'm not the type to bust you out. :shifty:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Hmm.... Secret build thread.
> 
> P.S... I know what they are... but I'm not the type to bust you out. :shifty:


You know us neubs.... Not as slick as you old timers... Hahahahaha

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

:smile:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

It's about time that someone else did a mystery build other than me. I'm looking forward to this one Tom. If it is anything like your other projects, it will be awesome. :thumbsup:


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Looks like a surfboard...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm sure the mystery was gone when I posted the pict of jointed oak boards :smile:

But if not I'm sure it's obvious now...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Is this your table that you said you were going to build with cabriole legs? Look forward to following your progress.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Sweet build thread. Love these things.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

ACP said:


> Is this your table that you said you were going to build with cabriole legs? Look forward to following your progress.


No, this is much smaller. I had been culling a lot of cupped red oak out of the pile and wanted to do something with it. They were all 9-10" wide boards with a pretty straight edge so I edge jointed by hand then ripped down jointed and planed. for a 4'x4' 18" tall coffee table.

Should be cool once done. On shift today and Mon... Should have it ready for finishing on tue!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

This thread should become a video!


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Oh, and the legs will be compound cut on the BS then shaped with a spoke shave...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## txpaulie (Jul 21, 2010)

Keep 'em comin'!:thumbsup:

p


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Didn't get much done today on this one. Had a new kid start today and spent a lot of time trying to teach him how to crawl.

Was able to joint the top and rough cut the legs and rough one leg out amidst it all though...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*Lookin' Good!*

Good luck with the kid. :smile:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Geez Tom, I figured you'd be done by now. :laughing:


Great work man.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> Good luck with the kid. :smile:


Thx, I think he'll work out fine but time will tell!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Thx, I think he'll work out fine but time will tell!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Right up 'till the time he calls you old  LOL

...and the table is looking fine.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Kenbo said:


> Geez Tom, I figured you'd be done by now. :laughing:
> 
> Great work man.


ME TOO!!!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Right up 'till the time he calls you old  LOL
> 
> ...and the table is looking fine.


LOL, I don't mind being 'old' compared to him!!! :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Progress...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Nice legs! (the ones for the table)


----------



## Leatherneck (Dec 14, 2008)

great work Tom .. I've always wanted to do those legs

where did u get the pattern?

get to work .. looking forward to the finished table:thumbsup:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Leatherneck said:


> great work Tom .. I've always wanted to do those legs
> 
> where did u get the pattern?
> 
> get to work .. looking forward to the finished table:thumbsup:


Thx! Like everything else I build I free hand draw it if it has curves. I cut a piece of hardboard the same size as my stock, drew the legs, cut it out on BS, sand then use as a template... I have plenty patterns for different legs from over the years but have yet to reuse one... Some day I will :yes:... but it takes some of the creative fun and uniqueness out of the project in my opinion... I do sleigh head & foot boards legs the same way...

They really are simple to draw... But if your pen and pad challenged I'd be happy to draw you a pattern to your needed size and drop it in the mail... to get you started...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I've made cabriole legs once and they were a blast to make. The first one I ever made looked like a banana. :laughing: Needless to say, that one went into the burn pile. These are some great looking legs Tom and they are going to look great on this table. Nice work buddy.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, Ken... It's not all that much unlike your compound cutting video is it!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Spokeshave first, then BS?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Spokeshave first, then BS?


Lol... No, I went it the correct order... Just like I do with planing! :laughing:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Warnock (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking good there Tom...

You must be using some of those plans I sent you :no::no::no::laughing:


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Warnock said:


> Looking good there Tom...
> 
> You must be using some of those plans I sent you :no::no::no::laughing:


Lol, you caught me! What gave it away?

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Little progress...

I should have gone with a dovetail tennen for the spreader as opposed to simple MT but ahh well... I'm ready for this one to be done... 

It's almost there, need to round the corners and run a profile on the table edge and call it a day...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

Hey, that looks real nice. Someday, I want to try making legs like those.

What are the dimensions of this table? I'm having a tough time judging it's size.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Hey, that looks real nice. Someday, I want to try making legs like those.
> 
> What are the dimensions of this table? I'm having a tough time judging it's size.


Thanks, It's 3.5'x4.5' x19" tall

Cabriole legs really are stupid easy to make!

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

Warnock said:


> Looking good there Tom...
> 
> You must be using some of those plans I sent you :no::no::no::laughing:


 
I think... That's one of Teds.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

mdntrdr said:


> I think... That's one of Teds.


You know it! Those spammers are actually my alter ego! I use to be schizo... but we're ok now:yes:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

...

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Thanks, It's 3.5'x4.5' x19" tall
> 
> Cabriole legs really are stupid easy to make!
> 
> ~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


Aaaahhh! Now I get it. 

I read on another thread "what's the deal?" a reference too : 10'x4' 2" thick topped cypress dining table with hand carved cabriole legs...
Then something about " just going ahead and making it"

I thought this one didn't fit the description


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Brink said:


> Aaaahhh! Now I get it.
> 
> I read on another thread "what's the deal?" a reference too : 10'x4' 2" thick topped cypress dining table with hand carved cabriole legs...
> Then something about " just going ahead and making it"
> ...


Oh, lol... This one was slotted already before that... I'm about a month behind right now! I have a few more pieces lined up before I could get to that one assuming I don't pick up any other jobs...:slime:

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Ted Tolstad (Feb 20, 2011)

Man, that looks awesome. Great job. Would love to attempt something like this someday. Beautiful work.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I never uploaded finished pictures of this one... 

This dang thing is still hanging out in the shop. It's going to a consignment shop this week.


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

I like that finish on the legs, and great contrast with the top! Sold?


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

firemedic said:


> I never uploaded finished pictures of this one...
> 
> This dang thing is still hanging out in the shop. It's going to a consignment shop this week.


How did you finish the legs?

Looks great.


----------



## autre (Jul 12, 2011)

Yeah man! Great finish.

Wish I had the room and the clamps for wider table tops. I wanna copy this little guy. Cabriole legs look like fun!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

As usual Tom, you've provided us with some serious eye candy. Great work buddy. I love the project.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks guys. Still not sold. Going to bring it to a consignment shop on sat and pick up my godson to spend the week-end with us :smile:

The legs and aprons were stained with an alcohol based stain i make (same as top) then dry brushed with a lightly thinned BIN shellac based primer that I added just a bit of raw umber to to tint it. I was going for the "it use to be painted but was stripped" look.


----------



## rrbrown (Feb 15, 2009)

Looks good and great thread. 

I don't get much time to go through all the threads and post like I use to. Sorry I got to this one late.


----------



## Brink (Nov 22, 2010)

firemedic said:


> Thanks guys. Still not sold. Going to bring it to a consignment shop on sat and pick up my godson to spend the week-end with us :smile:
> 
> The legs and aprons were stained with an alcohol based stain i make (same as top) then dry brushed with a lightly thinned BIN shellac based primer that I added just a bit of raw umber to to tint it. I was going for the "it use to be painted but was stripped" look.


Whats the finish on the top?


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Thanks, Rich.



Brink said:


> Whats the finish on the top?


It's an alcohol based stain that's burned off, I like the look of that on oak, with lacquer top coating. Don't recall how many coats it of each it got but I believe it got plenty of em!


----------



## Taylormade (Feb 3, 2011)

Great job, Tom! I really like the finish you did with this, and it'd sell in a heartbeat in my wife's vintage shop. Sooooo if you're ever over this way, ha.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

I'm happy to say I brought it to consignment on Mon and it sold on Tue for exactly what I wanted. :smile:


----------



## Shop Dad (May 3, 2011)

That's great! Another point for craftsmen!


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

that is a really nice looking table


----------

